# Tux gezocht :)

## AlfaGTV

Ik ben op zoek naar een Europese shop die een grote versie van tux verkoopt. En geen zo'n opblaasbare maar een 'pluchen' versie. Iemand die een shop kent die dat verkoopt? Google levert niet veel op.

----------

## krolden

Op FOSDEM vind je meestal wel plushies.  K heb enkel maar de kleine versies gezien though.

----------

## Po0ky

http://www.free-penguin.org/  :Wink: 

----------

## AlfaGTV

Link gekregen op irc van een Nederlandse shop -> http://shop.mensys.nl/cgi-bin/db2www/mnl_art2.d2w/report?catname=Penguin&username=&i1=&RF=&o=&x=20:21:26&Search=TUX&C=400

Spijtig genoeg verzenden ze de grote versies niet naar België, gelukkig heb ik een vriend in Nederland wonen  :Smile: 

----------

## Portaged

Volgens mij verkopen ze er eentje op de mandriva website... http://store.mandriva.com/

----------

## VeXocide

 *Portaged wrote:*   

> Volgens mij verkopen ze er eentje op de mandriva website... http://store.mandriva.com/

 

Maar helaas, op de site staat, "The bigtux is only delivered in France, USA and Canada."

dus als je daar niemand kent is dat niet echt een optie.

VeXocide

----------

## Portaged

O..., niet op gelet... Misschien als je op vakantie gaat  :Smile: 

----------

## koenderoo

Ik weet niet hoe kritisch jullie zijn, maar ik vind die pluche beesten er nou niet echt op lijken.

Misschien is dit wat overigens: http://www.nedlinux.nl/modules/shop/index.php?did=16

----------

## Portaged

Nee, ze lijken er inderdaad niet op. Maar ik zal zelf ook niet graag een enorme tux op m'n kamer hebben staan. Zo'n fan ben ik nou ook weer niet...

----------

## jurp5

Ik wel  :Very Happy: 

maar ze zijn meestal wel duur  :Sad: 

----------

## Allochtoon

Heb er eentje van 15 cm. Wil wel een keer een grote tuxpoef maken want ik ga echt niet meer dan 30 euro besteden aan zo'n beest. Zag op een van die sites die grootste tux voor 145 euro, komop zeg.

----------

## koenderoo

Ja hoor eens: wie iets speciaals wil hebben zal er voor moeten betalen. Dat is nou eenmaal de marktwerking. Die tuxjes worden echt niet door die Chineze naaistertjes in elkaar gezet. Dat is goed betaald Europees handwerk en ja, dan betaal je wat meer. 

Hoelang dacht je er zelf mee bezig te zijn om zo'n poef in elkaar te zetten? Zet dat maar eens af tegen wat je baas voor je kwijt is per uur. Ik denk dat je nog veel duurder uit bent.

Oh, voor ik het vergeet: ik heb nog aandelen in een keten van naaicentra in Amsterdam. Iemand belang bij?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Allochtoon

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Ja hoor eens: wie iets speciaals wil hebben zal er voor moeten betalen. Dat is nou eenmaal de marktwerking. Die tuxjes worden echt niet door die Chineze naaistertjes in elkaar gezet. Dat is goed betaald Europees handwerk en ja, dan betaal je wat meer. 
> 
> Hoelang dacht je er zelf mee bezig te zijn om zo'n poef in elkaar te zetten? Zet dat maar eens af tegen wat je baas voor je kwijt is per uur. Ik denk dat je nog veel duurder uit bent.
> 
> Oh, voor ik het vergeet: ik heb nog aandelen in een keten van naaicentra in Amsterdam. Iemand belang bij?  

 

Ben nog student dus ik heb er wel een volle zondag voor over  :Very Happy:  . Daarnaast kan ik mijn oude als vulling gebruiken.

----------

## koenderoo

Als je Tux klaar is wil hem wel eens zien en als je denkt onder de 30 Euries te kunnen blijven ben ik ook wel in een geinteresseerd.    :Laughing: 

----------

